# :: ECS Tuning :: Stay In Control! | Vaico Replacement Upper Control Arms



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Audi's double wishbone design provides accurate camber and toe control, handling prowess, and a world-class ride. If it's in shape, that is. Front suspension components are wear parts and must be replaced to ensure proper geometry and suspension articulation.

If you're tired of noisy suspension bushings and vague steering, take the loud and loose out of your suspension with a new front upper control arm kit and restore that world class ride.












*Drop the noise*

*Click HERE to order or for more information* 
 

Fits:
Audi C5 A6 1998-2004

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

